# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  سيتم إغلاق منتديات الحصن للأبد ...

## شمعة امل

أخواني وأخواتي أعضاء منتديات الحصن يؤسفني جداً إني أخبركم هذا الخبر وهذا ما علمته من الإداره .. 




ويؤسفني أكثر فراقكم 

نظرا لظروف قاهره سيتم إغلاق منتديات الحصن للأبد 

نعم سيتم إغلاق المنتدى للأبد
أخواني وأخواتي إلتقينا هنا على صفحات منتدى
جمعتنا ضحكات ودموع وآهات وصداقات ومناقشات و حوارات يملأه الحب والأحترام تعرفنا على اشياء جديدة  

ولكن لكل بدايه نهاية كم يؤسفنا ذلك  






 :Eh S(2):  











 :Eh S(2):  






ماذا لو جاتك رسالة تخبرك بأن منتديات الحصن سيتم إغلاقه للأبد نهائيا  


وبدون ذكر الأسباب
ياترى ما هي رد فعلك أخي العضو وأختي العضوة ؟؟ 
في هذي اللحظة تسترجعون شريط ذكرياتكم لهذا المنتدى قبل الوداع وقبل الرحيل
تذكرووا أن هناك منتدى جمعكم على الأخوة والمحبة
تذكروا أن هناك ناس سهروا وبذلو وقتهم وجهدهم لراحتكم 


تذكروا أن زعلكم من شخص واحد لايعني زعلكم من المنتدى بأكمله  

( 
كلامي موجهه لكم عضو و عضوه من غير ذكر أسماء و نكات )





يعني لاتخلي واحد يخليك تسيب عشره و العكس صحيح 



أتمنى منكم إبداء رأيكم بكل صراحة ووصف شعورك 

أذا سمعت هذا الخبر أغلاق منتديات الحصن للأبد
 :Icon31:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

بصراحه انا مش مدمن نت 
يعني عادي ما بصير اشي
لاني الاشخاص الي بعرفهم بالمتدى بعرفهم خارج المنتدى في الجامعه يعني ...

مشكووووره بس انا عرفت من الاول انه الموضوع هيك ..

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center]لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): [/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بصراحة رح ازعل كتير على صداقات لو اعيش مية سنة فوق عمري ما بعملها .

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ابو عوده

والله صدمتيني يا ميرفا 
خف عقلي فكرت عن جد  :Bl (35):

----------


## Sc®ipt

:Bl (35):  :Bl (35):

----------


## شمعة امل

> بصراحه انا مش مدمن نت 
> يعني عادي ما بصير اشي
> لاني الاشخاص الي بعرفهم بالمتدى بعرفهم خارج المنتدى في الجامعه يعني ...
> 
> مشكووووره بس انا عرفت من الاول انه الموضوع هيك ..


مشكووووووووووووووووووووور على المرور زيكوووو  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

> [align=center]لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
> [/align]


ان شاء الله ما رح يصير هيك  :Icon31: 




> بصراحة رح ازعل كتير على صداقات لو اعيش مية سنة فوق عمري ما بعملها .


وانا نفس الشي   :Icon31: 




> والله صدمتيني يا ميرفا 
> خف عقلي فكرت عن جد


 :Db465236ff: سلامة عقلك 




> 


 :Icon31: 


شكراااااااااااااااااا لكم على المرور العطر  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## keana

توقع انه الموضوع هيك لانه لو انه صح بحكيه حسان

س صراحه رح اتضايق كتيرررررر
لانه صار الي عالم تاني بالنت

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

مسلي جدا المنتدى .... رح يترك فراغ كبير من الوقت اللي كنت اقضيه عالنت ...ولا ننسى الصداقات اللي عرفناها هون عنجد منتدى اتعلقنا فيه

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكله بسيطه :Db465236ff: 

بنتحر :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

> مشكله بسيطه
> 
> بنتحر


   بلا  chذب  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

وقتها بنقهر وبنحرق  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Remas

رح ازعل كتير ازا اغلق المنتدى وان شاء لله ما بصير

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
عــــــــــــــــــــــادي
[/align]

----------


## keana

> [align=center]
> عــــــــــــــــــــــادي
> [/align]


 
اي يله  :Icon15: 
متاكده انه عادي يا ايات 
اذا متاكده احلفي
ماا هو عشان اصدق :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

> اي يله 
> متاكده انه عادي يا ايات 
> اذا متاكده احلفي
> ماا هو عشان اصدق


عادي  جدا جدا جدا ... شو أموت حالي ؟؟!!

صحيح في ناس بعزوا علي ... بس هي ما بتفرق معهم انا راح تفرق معي ؟؟!! يا بنتي اكتشفت ان الناس مبطله تحس 
وانا متلهم خلاااص

----------


## keana

> عادي جدا جدا جدا ... شو أموت حالي ؟؟!! 
> صحيح في ناس بعزوا علي ... بس هي ما بتفرق معهم انا راح تفرق معي ؟؟!! يا بنتي اكتشفت ان الناس مبطله تحس 
> وانا متلهم خلاااص


 

له له يا ايات يعني بدك تصير بلا احساس
لا والله ما بقبل هذا الحكي 
بعدين كيف بدك تحسي بطعم الجلاكسي
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

> عادي  جدا جدا جدا ... شو أموت حالي ؟؟!!
> 
> صحيح في ناس بعزوا علي ... بس هي ما بتفرق معهم انا راح تفرق معي ؟؟!! يا بنتي اكتشفت ان الناس مبطله تحس 
> وانا متلهم خلاااص


صح بس مش يعني انه الانسان يقتل قلبه !!!!!!!

----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## منيرة الظلام

بنتحر  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## محمد العزام

اكيد الواحد رح يزعل 

بس بالنهاية لو حصل هيك حال الدنيا ومثل ما حكيتي لكل بداية نهاية 



مشكورة ميرفا

----------


## دليلة

الزمن كفيل انو ننسى

----------


## المالك الحزين

طبعا ما في غنا 
بس ممكن نعمل منتدى ثاني

----------


## المتميزة

:Bl (35):

----------


## جسر الحياة

nothing 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
 :SnipeR (16):  :Eh S(20):  :SnipeR (97):  :SnipeR (97):  :SnipeR (89):  :SnipeR (89):  :SnipeR (89):                 Just smoked a cigarette

----------


## ميتو

*الله يسامحك بعدني جديد 
                  ولا عشني شاركة في المنتدى 
                                    بس جد رح ازعل كتير 
                                                                 بااااااااااي*

----------


## رمز الاسود

انسى المنتدى :Eh S(2):

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

> nothing 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


ya.......  this is suitable solution 

اكيد الواحد بحزن على بعض الاصدقاء 
بس بالنهايه كل اشي اله نهايه 
شكرا ميرفا

----------


## جسر الحياة

> ya....... this is suitable solution 
> 
> اكيد الواحد بحزن على بعض الاصدقاء 
> بس بالنهايه كل اشي اله نهايه 
> شكرا ميرفا


 



  .  .  ya of course

----------


## غسان

_ماشاء الله .. ما شاء الله_

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> _ماشاء الله .. ما شاء الله_


[align=center] 
افكار يا صديقي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## حسان القضاة

F5>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لن يغلق ابدا  :SnipeR (91):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]الله لا يحرمنا من المنتدى وانشالله بضل مشرع بوابه على طووووووووووووووووووووووووول

والله لو يصير هيك بزعل كتيييييير

لانه عالم قائم في ذاتي[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً حسان لإنك أبقيت على هالمنتدى برغم كل العواصف التي أحاطت به ، كل ما بفتح هالمنتدى وبشوف صفحته الرئيسية بشكر الله انك انت صاحبه .. انت بالذات .*

----------

